# A few Glock questions...



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Well after alot of research, I have decieded to buy a glock 17 for my first hand gun. I bought used, and its a first gen serial ZR. Anyhow, I went to the range last well to shoot, everything was going good, Gun is pretty damn accurate, well towards round 200 it started to not lock back on the last round. It would do it every once in a while. I took the gun home and gave it a good cleaning. Well I just figured out how to remove the back plate, striker, and ect. Is this stuff supposed to be greased or oiled. There was some NASTY tar looking stuff built up inside here. I almost had to pry the extractor? out of the slide. Also, how do you suggest i clean out the rest of the slide. Pictures coming soon


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Target at 25 feet










Gunk


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Rys2k8Altima said:


> Well after alot of research, I have decieded to buy a glock 17 for my first hand gun. I bought used, and its a first gen serial ZR. Anyhow, I went to the range last well to shoot, everything was going good, Gun is pretty damn accurate, well towards round 200 it started to not lock back on the last round. It would do it every once in a while. I took the gun home and gave it a good cleaning. Well I just figured out how to remove the back plate, striker, and ect. Is this stuff supposed to be greased or oiled. There was some NASTY tar looking stuff built up inside here. I almost had to pry the extractor? out of the slide. Also, how do you suggest i clean out the rest of the slide. Pictures coming soon


I am no pro at cleaning Glocks but if it were me. I would strip the gun down as far as I felt comfortable, and spray everything down with a degreaser or WD 40 until it came out clean. Then then I would wipe what I could off and use an can of compressed air to carefully blow out excess from areas I could not reach. Let everything dry for several days and then lightly lube all moving parts cleaned with a teflon based lube. Let dry and then reassemble.

I am not saying you should do this. I am just saying that is what I would do.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's a link to a sticky for detail weapon stripping of the Glock http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=6898

The 2nd video is the best I think - towards the bottom of the page.

Also being it is a used weapon the slide not locking back could be as simple as a worn out magazine spring. Did you try more than one magazine?

If everything else is working fine do you really need to take it all apart and clean it? Just a general cleaning like Freedom1911 suggested should be enough.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

These mags appear to stick right at the top. Could be causing my issues. BUT! it didnt start acting up till I ran about 100 rounds thru it. Im almost wondering if it didnt have anything to do with all the gunk build up on the extractor. Time will tell I guess. I just need to wait till next week to go shooting again.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep that's probably what's causing it.

For around 10 bucks you should change out the spring and follower. Cheaper than buying new mags and it should cure the problem. I can't explain why it didn't do it the first 100 rounds - maybe the magazines are full of dirt also. They worked for a while and then started sticking - just a guess.

If you clean the gun give the magazines a look too. I don't know if you've ever taken one of these apart before so remove the floor plate - Caution the spring is under pressure and will be released when the floor plate comes off - drop out the spring and follower give it a thorough cleaning and put it all back together. That could be all it needs but I doubt it. Pretty sure the spring is worn out.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

I cant get these Damn Mags apart. I did just order 2 new KCI mags though. Ill give those a shot. For the money they cant be beat!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Was just thinking. Have you checked your mags to be sure they are all in proper condition.
I bought a used HS2000 of a guy and it came with many used mags. While they all feed properly one mag is slightly damaged and will not lock back.
Fortunately all my XD9mm mags work perfectly in this gun so it is ok. I just use that one mag at the range.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Rys2k8Altima said:


> I cant get these Damn Mags apart. I did just order 2 new KCI mags though. Ill give those a shot. For the money they cant be beat!


Yea they are a booger to get apart. I normally use a small phillips screwdriver - press down on the pin in the floorplate and then further use the screwdriver to literally pry the floorplate off. Pry the floorplate in a direction away from the side of the magazine with the round count holes. There are indents that retain the floorplate even if the pin is pushed in so a little pressure is required.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Well I used a pair of vise grips, and popped the plate off once the tabs were pushed in. One was kinda clean, the other was FULL of brass. Both are clean now. Well have to see how the function. I really do think It might ahve had to do with grime built up in the receiver, and extractor? housing. I dont knwo. Time will tell


----------

